# New Ringo Pics!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well our little Ringo O'Malley is doing GREAT!! He and his new family came to visit last night for a few hours. I started bawling the minute the door bell rang. I opened the door and there was my Ringo. He came with his big brother, Skitter. 

Ringo was so excited. He ran to Frankie and sniffed her. Little Frankie was his best bud









I held him and he licked my nose. He growled at Billy, but Billy is use to that









We had a ball. Ringo sends his love and gratitude to his SM family









Here's me, Ringo, and Skeeter...


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

Ringo looks great, I'm glad to hear is doing well. Thanks for the update


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's some pics


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh that's so great!! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Excellent! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Wonderful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a GREAT idea!! We'll put The Buttercup in charge of the Margaritas
















Here's another pic...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Oh my gosh, Ringo looks wonderful and so happy! Thanks so much for the pictures. This is such a heartwarming ending for little Ringo and we were all a part of it in some way!! Its such a wonderful feeling to see how happy and healthy he is now! Thank so much for the update Deb!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

AWWWWWW


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Little Ringo is adorable














!!!! And he looks so happy!!!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=193981
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so happy... He looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Andrea~[attachment=6605:attachment]


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

*Great pics. I'm happy to hear his is doing good. So when are him and his new family going to join SM?*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=193957
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm the St Bernard in the middle


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=193992
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Ringo O'Malley looks wonderful.














Thanks so much for the update and all the pictures, Deb. And, yes, find out when they're going to join SM. Bonnie is on the prowl for a boyfriend, and Ringo seems her type...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

go ringo O' great pics, glad he is doing sooooo well


oh yea, go LBB too


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=193972
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SIGN ME UP, SISTERFRIEND! be sure the mcringo o'malley can handle the guinness-inspired 'ritas i have mixing up for him









cheers to all fluffies involved!
The Buttercup


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Some things are just worth boo-hooing about, and this is one of them. Doncha just love happy beginnings? Want to just shout ...and they lived happily everyafter. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, so heartmelting


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg thank you so much for the wonderful pictures and it sure is great to see our little Ringo O'Malley doing so well, and his new beginning looks like a winner, as do his new parents and brother


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> go ringo O' great pics, glad he is doing sooooo well
> 
> 
> oh yea, go LBB too
> ...


Hey Joe!! Ringo gave an extra SPECIAL kiss just for you









And LBB gave more than one EXTRA bump in the wall "Just for Joe" he said



















> Some things are just worth boo-hooing about, and this is one of them. Doncha just love happy beginnings? Want to just shout ...and they lived happily everyafter.
> 
> Samsonsmom[/B]


I do, Carolyn. I LOVE it!!









Ringo has so enjoyed his little toys from "home"












> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=193977
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Buttercup, if McRingo can't handle the "guinness-inspired" margies, I CAN























Whooo Hooo!! Let's Parteeeeee!!!


















> Omg thank you so much for the wonderful pictures and it sure is great to see our little Ringo O'Malley doing so well, and his new beginning looks like a winner, as do his new parents and brother
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it GREAT!! McRingo is quite the WINNER. And so very fortunate to have you











> Awwwwww his new mom and dad look so proud
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Bren ~ I can't hold it in any longer!! I think we should post the pic and tell the story about the big head, about what we had done, and how funny


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

First....

What a wonderful update for such a heart stealing little fluffbutt...so glad that his new parents love him so very much cause I know all of us here love him to pieces. 

Second....

As a person who has seen the infamous "improved" pictures of Ringo....I say we all should see them so we can all share in the incredible talent Bren has....who knows Bren you may use your application to help those who have lost there hair....think of the men who would think they look awesome.






























And third...

I love that Henry is trying to get in on the action....looks like he is going to fall off the sectional if he tips just a little itty bit further. How dare they sit with Mommy!!!!! and not invite me.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am very thankful and happy that Ringo is healthy and in a family that loves him so much. 

Thank you for sharing the great news about his progress.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Please share the funny!

I'm new and I missed this all! I mean, god forbid I actually go back and read about it... *gasphorror*

What I did manage to gather that you all shared a very special experience in getting this dog a new home and that's wonderful!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Ringo was in a bad situation and we all helped him out when he needed it most. 3maltmom on here fostered him until he was well. Heres a link to a thread that will catch you up a bit on this subject.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ounce&f=12&id=7


----------

